# new found bait for carp..



## crappielooker

heey all..just got back from a great day of bait testing at east habor..turns out..my newest bait i'm currently trying does work..it outperformed maize 3 to 1 today..same distance out, about 10-15 ft apart..all natural plant material..absorbed flavor like a champ..short prep time..
aahhhh..now if i can only catch some biggies from it..


----------



## PAYARA

plant material????what the heck are you talking about???

how was the fishing up there today?any biggies?


----------



## crappielooker

no biggies..the netters done got them all..i managed to caught 4..3 came on my new bait, the other came on my packbait with hometown maize..


----------



## Fishpro

Dude, you missed it!! Shawn and I went to the other spot and fish were EVERYWHERE!!!! After we checked it out, I stayed and fished and without chumming I had two runs in about 20 min., but I missed them both. I`ll see you out there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## catking

Well? What is it? You carpers kill me. You want to promote carp fishing , but are tight lipped about baits? There are billions of carp in all the waterways, lets let others try secret baits  This little goating ain't gonna work either is it  Oh well, I guess I'll have to go to plan #2....... CATKING.


----------



## crappielooker

u got it maan..shawn cant make it tomorrow now..
i'll call ya if anything changes..


----------



## Fishpro

Well, C.K., you COULD drive up in the morning, and we`ll show you!


----------



## GMR_Guy

Hey Crappielooker,
You posted the name of secret bait, but I think you forgot to post it here. Ot of respect, I won't blurt out its name, but I'll look for it the next time I'm at Jungle Jims. 

Are you guys talking about East Harbor? As usual I will be working on the weekend of the East Harbor Fish-In, but I will have the following Tuesday, Wednesday, and possibly Thurday off. Get the area baited up good for me and leave a few for me to catch. As always, anyone is welcome to join me. 

It is a shame that they net those big carp out of there. I know those netters are simply trying to make a living and wouldn't preally rotest if they let them harvest the smaller carp.


----------



## crappielooker

good luck finding it at jungle jim..if you do..please let me know..it took me awhile and lots of walking to find such thing..


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Darn i guess i left to early....i think i know the other place your talkin about. Sure was nice to meet you guys today, Ack, Paul, Shawn, & Tom.
I will be at white star quarry combat fishing tommorow....maybe hit portage area on sunday after dinner.

Later,
Mitch


----------



## crappielooker

heey..it was nice meetin you too maan..you missed a niice LM bass fishman caught..lol..i guess bass likes carp food too..


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

I think its bad luck in some country's to catch a Corn-eatin bass.

Mitch


----------



## crappielooker

it was on some "wonder" bait..lol..not corn..she was a nice one..even for a bass..


----------



## catking

I don't have to drive 200 miles for that "secret" Fishpro  I'll just squeeze it out of crappielooker  Sounds like you guys had a good day. Later..... DA KING !!!


----------



## Fishpro

Just don`t hurt the little guy, C.K.  . Yeah we had a great day out there. It was a pleasure meeting Mitch and Tom and fishing with Shawn and Ak again. Looking forward to next week to fish with some more of the people around here.


----------



## Fishpro

That was a nice bass, every bit of four pounds!!!


----------



## catking

I'll be there maybe Friday, probably Saturday AM. Looking forward to seeing the carp gang again. I know they all want to hear my "18.14" story, since it haunted them last season  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Okay DaKing, since you are looking for top-secret baits, here is one that is going to slay up at east harbor.

First take a couple of Lipton tea Bags and marinade them in A-1 Steak sauce.

After two days of this remove and squeeze out as much liquid as possible.

Then you will need to soak these bags in Code Red Mountain Dew.

After three days of this remove and squeeze out as much liquid as possible.

Then dip each bag into a half and half mixture if Chipolte Tabasco sauce and Rice Wine Vinegar.

Then you will need to soak these bags in White Grape Juice

After one day of this remove and squeeze out as much liquid as possible.

Now place these bags into a Tupperware container with 4 cans of Aldi's Sweet Corn

After 9 days remove the Tea bags and discard

Now drain the juice of the corn into bowl of crushed weaties.

Mash into a dough bait and use within 13 hours for best results.


Good luck, and may the best carper win


----------



## tpet96

Hey Crappie....


For $20 I won't tell anyone your secret.....or for a bag of the "Secret bait" anyways  Actually I want to try to soak some in obsession.


----------

